# 826 LE worth it?



## sinjin (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm looking at buying a Toro PowerMax 826 LE. The seller is asking $250 for it. Seems like a really good price given what people are asking for used snowblowers in my area. I've done some research online about this specific model, but haven't found much. I'd appreciate any feedback. 

I am in NE Ohio and the average snowfall is about 51 inches. Thanks.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It's a good price.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

If it runs fine seems decent price around here. Look up parts cost for some haggle room on price.
My thoughts without seeing it, it needs $120 in aftermarket parts just from a guess. Friction wheel, scraper bar, skids, and two belts. Toro prices are probably closer to $200 for those items. Again assuming good running engine.
Not trying to knock it, just giving you an FYI from what I've seen people bring me right after they purchase.
I see ads recently people asking $1200 for "rare" "beast" "not made like this any more" for rusted POS blowers, so you are starting off pretty good so far
Should be pretty close to this model:

Parts – Power Max 826 LE Snowthrower | Toro


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Glad you made up your mind.


----------



## sinjin (Nov 10, 2021)

It does amaze me as to what people ask for used snowblowers.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would buy that in a NY minute for $250.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Seems you found your machine ! I hope it has been maintained and is good to go.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

thats a great price, i would reccomend checking the impeller bushing before use that is a common wear item on toro models


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Good price ...


----------

